

"Share of voice" revenue model: the solution for social networks? - cyno
http://wallen.typepad.com/wallen/2009/04/share-of-voice-revenue-model-the-solution-for-social-networks.html

======
charlesju
I don't understand the business model. Why would I proactively want to follow
random companies?

~~~
mbrubeck
If I understand correctly, the revenue model is roughly:

Joe's Dance Club uses Twitter and Facebook to post news about shows. They want
to promote these news feeds so that more customers will subscribe and hear
about their cool shows. They pay Twitter and Facebook to "promote" their
accounts in some way (maybe by ranking it higher in "things you might be
interested in" suggestions, or featuring it on the homepage, or something).

I think it's hard to earn money this way without losing trust and compromising
the product for your real users - just like paid placement in pre-Google web
search.

~~~
STW
As long as you show clearly what is sponsored or not, you do not lose the
trust of your users. In addition, it needs not be the one paid most that gets
more promoted but a mix of price and endorsement/quality - basically the same
caveat as sponsored linked on Google.

